# Converting MPEG-4 files



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Okay you computer guys, help me out! Is it possible to convert an MPEG-4 audio file to MP-3? If so, how? I’m not that good with computer stuff, so talk to me like I was your first-grader!  

Regards,
Wayne A. Pflughaupt


----------



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

In iTunes, I know you can convert between formats by going to the preferences and choosing your destination format as your import format preference. Then select the existing source file and go to one of the menus and select "Convert to ...". It'll make a copy of the file in the destination format.

I'm sure there is other software out there that will do it.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

You can use this... it's fairly reasonably priced...

http://www.surfpack.com/downloads/10649/convertmpeg4tompeg3.html

A free something another would obviously be better.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2006)

A quick search found this -> http://imtoo-mp3-wav-converter.mp3towav-org.qarchive.org/
Says it converts mp4/m4a files to wav (PCM).

Steve


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Thanks guys. From what Josuah wrote, I found in iTunes where to convert imported songs to MP3. I burned the MPEG-4 song to a disc, then imported it. Conversion accomplished! 

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

I think you could have skipped the disc-burning step by simply "importing" songs that are already imported. I guess I didn't make that clear in my original post.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Yeah, I was pretty sure it could be done without the disc burning, but I couldn’t figure it out. I found the “Import Format Preference” option in iTunes you mentioned, but couldn’t find the “Choose Destination Format.” Hey, I wasn’t kidding when I said ya gotta ‘splain it to me like you’re talking to a first-grader! I’m really slow when it comes to computers. For instance, “importing songs that are already imported" – don’t have a clue there! 

Bottom line, I was able to get the song converted to an MP3, so I’m a happy camper. And I probably wouldn’t have figured it out if you hadn’t pointed me in the right direction, so thanks again! :T 

After I finished the burning and re-importing, I noticed that right clicking on a song in the iTunes library, there’s an option that says “Convert to MP3.” Hmm... Can it be as simple as that?

Regards,
Wayne A. Pflughaupt


----------

